# Loft Tools



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Here are a few to start this thread, I have grated floors and the plastic rake did not cut the mustard when cleaning under the loft, I picked this one up at Home Depot and it works great. I also got the plastic taping knife set at Home Depot too, they work great for cleaning perches ect. ect.


----------



## maniac (Sep 27, 2009)

My favorite tool in the loft had got to be my garden hoe. Sharpened to a good edge it is perfect for scraping the loft floor.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Mine would have to be the 6" perch scraper from New England Pigeon Supply. I also have 3 inch and 4 inch. The padded handle makes it very comfortable to work with, and it is stainless steel, and doesn't rust. These scrape much better than plastic, which I have tried.
http://www.nepigeonsupplies.com/catalog.php?item=212&catid=Miscellaneous Loft Supplies


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I use a metal taping knife from Home Depot 5 inch I think and a garden hoe plus a dust pan and utility dust brush and a spray bottle and a commercial wet dry vac and blower and a dust mop for the walls and a good broom as well and pressto the loft gets cleaned.
Your rake looks really nice as well and it would be sturdy enough for that type of cleaning under the wires. I think tools are important as well and glad you started the thread. c.hert


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Here is one more, binoculars to read bands on birds, I picked these up at harbor freight for around 7.50 using a 20% off coupon and they work pretty good too  

http://www.harborfreight.com/10-x-25mm-compact-binoculars-92442.html


----------



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

The most important tool any fancier should have, before you're even thinking of cleaning a loft is either a disposable P100 class dust mask/respirator or a replaceable filter respirator.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

Jay3 said:


> Mine would have to be the 6" perch scraper from New England Pigeon Supply. I also have 3 inch and 4 inch. The padded handle makes it very comfortable to work with, and it is stainless steel, and doesn't rust. These scrape much better than plastic, which I have tried.
> http://www.nepigeonsupplies.com/catalog.php?item=212&catid=Miscellaneous Loft Supplies


Same thing sells at Lowes or Home Depot. Slightly more expensive, but a lot more accessible for many. Might even end up cheaper if you don't pay for shipping.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I must be getting old I have most of those tools plus I have a grand son that is learning how to use them. lol
Dave


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Picked up this hospital bed table at the thrift store for 10 bucks. It raises lowers and tilts, should work out pretty nice for vaccinating birds etc.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Wingsonfire said:


> Picked up this hospital bed table at the thrift store for 10 bucks. It raises lowers and tilts, should work out pretty nice for vaccinating birds etc.


That was a good deal, and yes it should come in handy.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Old construction floor scraper that I had for years two dryall knifes a broom and dust pan. Today I started useing a new tool that I like best of all My Wife cleaned the loft. Nothing beats that.


----------



## velo99 (Apr 8, 2007)

Two words - poop trays. 
I scrape the perches off. Poop falls thru the wire and into the poop trays. Dump poop trays, replace poop trays. Drink Mountain Dew and watch birds. 
Breeder loft. Roll up box liner, place in trash can. replace box liner. Move to next box and repeat. The only real chore that I have to do aside from sweeping the main aisle is changing the floor litter in the breeder section.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I have an old flat shovel with sides I just inherited from my grandmother. Works great for scooping up the pile after I scrape the floor. 
My tools. 
Scraper (the one you can pull toward you)
Wisk Broom
Large straw broom
Flat scraper
Bucket
Shovel
elbo grease


----------



## markp1969 (Nov 23, 2010)

i use an ice breaker


----------

